# Problem With CCT + StackMat Timer



## DGraciaRubik (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi, 
I'm using CCT 0.9.5 on a MacBook with OS X 10.6 (Snow Leopard). When I use my timer it shows random times on the right bar. For example, I'm solving the 3x3 and when I stop the timer it shows things like 0.00, 2.01 etc...
Can it be fixed?


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 17, 2011)

I have the exact same problem with that version and the stackmat, using win XP 32 

The thing is that it works starting and stopping the count, but while you are solving the cube it randomly stores times from 0s to 3s, and when you finish, you have over 15 times stored and you have to delete them one by one.

I haven't found any solutions yet, but if someone does, I'm also interested on it.

Edit: OMFG, are you from Vitoria? I though there weren't any cubers there! :O

Edit again: Try playing with the 'stackmat value' in the settings menu. I have it at 29 now and it works like a charm.


----------

